# D800s rumors...  Me Likey!



## TheLost (Mar 25, 2014)

Rumors: Nikon D800s camera preliminary specifications | Nikon Rumors



> _No low pass (AA) filter (just like the D800E)
> _
> _Improved software to suppress moiré
> _
> ...




If this is true (and NR normally is correct)... 5-6fps (even with grip) will move me to FX and make me forget about the D400/D7200.

PS. sorry for the double thread post... i have no idea how i did it


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 25, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Rumors: Nikon D800s camera preliminary specifications | Nikon Rumors



Now that should be nice


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree. Maybe I'll forget about the D400 or 7200 and grab this if it comes to fruition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll wait for the D620 ... If they ever name it that


----------



## goodguy (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry guys for not jumping on the joy band wagon but to me it looks like a very small upgrade, also to make it more capable for sport shooting FPS is only half the problem, buffer size is just as important so we need to see how many shots it can do before filling the buffer.
In any case the D800 is a fantastic camera so its like making something good slightly better but I am not seeing anything dramatically better.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 25, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> I'll wait for the D620 ... If they ever name it that


My thoughts exactly


----------



## runnah (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't see anything dramatic enough to cough up the dough. In fact, a few things on there seem like just firmware updates.

p.s. I just realized the other day the my mkIII has 3 raw sizes.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2014)

TheLost said:
			
		

> If this is true (*and NR normally is correct*)...



I got a laugh out of that statement!!! Do you mean they are normally correct on the prediction they make THE HOUR BEFORE the embargo is lifted? Or that at some point in their four to six "predictions" over a year or more, that one happens to be somewhat close to what is actually released? lol

D800s...ehhhh....that would likely have limited appeal. Seems like a stupid idea. However, Nikon's marketing folks have been pretty knee-deep on stupid ideas for years now, so, it wouldn't surprise me to hear that they undertake another stupid idea.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 25, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> I'll wait for the D620 ... If they ever name it that





goodguy said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wait for the D620 ... If they ever name it that
> ...



you got a few years to wait and it's going to get small upgrades just like this 800s you're not thrilled about.

It's not going to get a 51-point AF upgrade with a 1/8000 shutter.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 25, 2014)

Braineack said:


> [
> you got a few years to wait and it's going to get small upgrades just like this 800s you're not thrilled about.
> 
> It's not going to get a 51-point AF upgrade with a 1/8000 shutter.


Well the D600/D610 got the D7000 AF so I will not be surprised if the next FX prosumer camera will get the D7100 51AF point system but I am sure in 1-2 years we will know for sure 
In the mean time I got the D7100 which is a fantastic camera and good enough for me.


----------



## Crazydad (Mar 25, 2014)

Derrel said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Rumors: Nikon D800s camera preliminary specifications | Nikon Rumors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's not going to be a D400.............Just my prediction folks...............I think the D7100 is the new D400 ?


----------



## ruifo (Mar 27, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I agree. Maybe I'll forget about the D400 or 7200 and grab this if it comes to fruition.




Same here.
Very exciting!


----------



## ruifo (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Doublehelix (Apr 11, 2014)

Like others, I am a bit underwhelmed, at least underwhelmed enough not to trade in my D800 for the D800s. Now... if I needed a new FX body, and did not have a D800 already, then I would be pretty excited. In a few more years, I'll be ready for a new D900 or so!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 11, 2014)

TheLost said:


> If this is true (and NR normally is correct)...



Ok, now you just had to know there is no way Derrel is going to be able to pass that up.. I mean come on...


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 11, 2014)

Derrel said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoop, there it is.. rotflmao


----------



## Boney (May 7, 2014)

There was no mention of an articulating screen in the movie, yet the opening picture shows one.  Also NR did not mention an articulating screen.  That would be the one thing that might get me to upgrade my existing D800E.  That was the one thing I was waiting for when the D7100 came out.  I would have jumped on that and dumped my D7000 if it had an articulating screen.  I have a little Canon point and shoot that has one and I found it to be extremely useful.


----------



## hamlet (May 8, 2014)

I'm personally not sure what i want in my next dslr. I'm just not all that impressed with what is out there right now.


----------



## jaomul (May 8, 2014)

hamlet said:


> I'm personally not sure what i want in my next dslr. I'm just not all that impressed with what is out there right now.



Wow


----------



## Rosy (May 8, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Rumors: Nikon D800s camera preliminary specifications | Nikon Rumors
> 
> If this is true (and NR normally is correct)... 5-6fps (even with grip) will move me to FX and make me forget about the D400/D7200.
> 
> PS. sorry for the double thread post... i have no idea how i did it



Me likey too


----------



## nickzou (May 8, 2014)

Doublehelix said:


> Like others, I am a bit underwhelmed, at least underwhelmed enough not to trade in my D800 for the D800s. Now... if I needed a new FX body, and did not have a D800 already, then I would be pretty excited. In a few more years, I'll be ready for a new D900 or so!



As someone waiting for the next iteration of the D800, I too am underwhelmed by these specs. Can I haz wifi?


----------



## ChadGayle (May 9, 2014)

Is it too much to ask that every pro DSLR should come with WiFi built in? I mean, this isn't 2004, after all. A WiFi card is about the size of a Sim card.

Nice to see what they have fixed on the D800. It would have been nice if the AF issue had been fixed before they released the first version, however.



nickzou said:


> Doublehelix said:
> 
> 
> > Like others, I am a bit underwhelmed, at least underwhelmed enough not to trade in my D800 for the D800s. Now... if I needed a new FX body, and did not have a D800 already, then I would be pretty excited. In a few more years, I'll be ready for a new D900 or so!
> ...


----------



## sonicbuffalo (May 10, 2014)

Adorama and B & H are currently out of stock and have the D610's backordered.  I am selling my DX and going FF.  Just bought the 14-24 /f2.8 and the 70-200 VR II /2.8, so I need a full frame.


----------



## ChadGayle (May 16, 2014)

Love the 70-200. And I'd be curious to know how much you get for the D7100, as I have one and have been thinking about selling it later in the summer.



sonicbuffalo said:


> Adorama and B & H are currently out of stock and have the D610's backordered.  I am selling my DX and going FF.  Just bought the 14-24 /f2.8 and the 70-200 VR II /2.8, so I need a full frame.


----------



## ruifo (May 20, 2014)

More news:
Rumors: Nikon D800/D800E replacement coming in June | Nikon Rumors



Nikon will announce a new full frame DSLR camera this summer (I call it D800s, but the name could be different). As previously reported, the new camera will be based on the D800E (without AA filter) and will contain few small updates (similar to the D4->D4s refresh). Here is an updated list of specifications:




36MP sensor
No low pass (AA) filter (just like the D800E, this time Nikon will only introduce one model without the AA filter)
Improved software to suppress moiré
Expeed 4 imaging processor (they may call it Expeed 4a)
Higher resolution LCD screen
sRAW
4k video is unlikely
Same AF improvements like in the D4s
Improved low light capabilities: one stop better ISO performance
4 centre autofocus points
Built-in GPS
No Built-in Wi-Fi
5 fps (6fps with the MB-D12)
The new camera will be lighter (compared to the D800/D800E)
The price is expected to be higher than the D800E ($3,296.95)
The official announcement is expected for June (most likely at the end of June)




Read more on NikonRumors.com: Rumors: Nikon D800/D800E replacement coming in June | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Solarflare (May 21, 2014)

One stop better lowlight is REALLY REALLY VERY impressive, if its true. The improvement from the D3/D700 to the D3s/D4/D4s/D800/D600/D610/Df was about a half stop, tops ?

I cant see it though, since the D4s wasnt such a huge step, either. Thus would mean the D800 would have better High ISO than the D4s. Maybe they'll just give us native ISO 12800.

I'd say WiFi >> GPS. WiFi allows quick upload of photographic results, important for some pro shooters.

No 4K -> That camera is already outdated !!! 

sRAW -> I'd say thats not exactly what one buys a D800 for, but whatever.


----------



## ruifo (May 21, 2014)

If I had a D800 or D800E already, I would probrably not upgrade, but as I am looking for upgrading from DX to FX, yes, the new D800s is a real contender for me (need to start saving $$ now). For me and myself only:

One stop better low light / Better native ISO settings --> amazing features, if confirmed.
AF improvements --> another very good news indeed.
Lighter the old predecessors --> this is always more than welcome!
GPS --> that's also great for me, once I travel a lot and would benefit a lot of the GPS labeling feature.
36MP --> love it, especially for being a 24MP DX user myself, and being used to it.
sRAW --> is a good addition to me, making it a more versatile and flexible camera. I guess it would be a 9MP sRAW file??
Expeed 4 processor --> I'm curious about it.
No AA filter / improved moiré software --> again, I'm curious about it as well.
Higher resolution LCD --> another plus for sure, but not essential.
5 fps --> another good add, but not so critical (I don't do sports and don't need more than that at all).
WiFi --> fun, but not key for me at all, so no WiFi means nothing for my style, as I would not use it.
4K --> I really don't care, as I do not do videos.

etc...


----------



## chainsawal (May 21, 2014)

Doublehelix said:


> Like others, I am a bit underwhelmed, at least underwhelmed enough not to trade in my D800 for the D800s. Now... if I needed a new FX body, and did not have a D800 already, then I would be pretty excited. In a few more years, I'll be ready for a new D900 or so!



Agree... wouldn't rush out and trade mine in for this.  If I need a new camera, I am stretching for the D4s if I can afford it at the time.  For now, I am happy with my D800.


----------



## ruifo (May 21, 2014)

More info:

What exactly is the new Nikon sRAW file format? | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Solarflare (May 22, 2014)

Boney said:


> There was no mention of an articulating screen in the movie, yet the opening picture shows one.  Also NR did not mention an articulating screen.  That would be the one thing that might get me to upgrade my existing D800E.  That was the one thing I was waiting for when the D7100 came out.  I would have jumped on that and dumped my D7000 if it had an articulating screen.  I have a little Canon point and shoot that has one and I found it to be extremely useful.



OMG I just lost interest in everything else I HAVE TO GET THAT CAMERA IF THATS TRUE !!!! :mrgreen:

Not a real flipscreen like the D5100 though.  Thats even better ! You can see the picture from the sides, too !


----------



## ruifo (Jun 5, 2014)

More rumors:

We are getting closer to another Nikon announcement | Nikon Rumors

Nikon announcement by the end of June | Nikon Rumors


----------



## hamlet (Jun 5, 2014)

ruifo said:


> More rumors:
> 
> We are getting closer to another Nikon announcement | Nikon Rumors
> 
> Nikon announcement by the end of June | Nikon Rumors



Last month it was last month when the d800s was supposed to be announced. That website is like a broken clock.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 8, 2014)

More rumors, now labeled as "confirmed":


Nikon D800/E replacement to be announced on June 26th | Nikon Rumors



*Nikon D800/E replacement to be announced on June 26th*


_By [NR] ADMIN | Published: JUNE 8, 2014_


I can now confirm the the announcement date for the Nikon D800/E camera replacement: *June 26th*. Here again are the rumored specifications:


The new mode will most likely be called D800s
36MP sensor
No AA filter (just like the D800E, this time Nikon will only introduce one model without the AA filter)
Improved software to suppress moiré
Expeed 4 imaging processor (they may call it Expeed 4a)
New higher resolution LCD screen
sRAW
Improved video capabilities
Same AF improvements like in the D4s
Improved low light capabilities: one stop better ISO performance
Built-in GPS
No Built-in Wi-Fi
Improved frame rate at 5 fps (6fps with the MB-D12)
The new camera will be lighter (compared to the D800/D800E)
The price is expected to be higher than the D800E ($3,296.95)
The camera will be made in Thailand


Read more on NikonRumors.com: Nikon D800/E replacement to be announced on June 26th | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 8, 2014)

Made in Thailand and yet more expensive pfff


----------



## hamlet (Jun 16, 2014)

Update on this rumor:  The Nikon D800/D800E replacement will be called D810 | Nikon Rumors


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 16, 2014)

Man o man! I like this bit best:

The new camera will be lighter (compared to the D800/D800E)
The E can be very tiring for a while without a tripod....


----------



## ruifo (Jun 16, 2014)

hamlet said:


> Update on this rumor:  The Nikon D800/D800E replacement will be called D810 | Nikon Rumors




Much better than D800s


----------



## Derrel (Jun 16, 2014)

Thom Hogan mentioned that sRAW is a cooked, 11-bit maximum bit depth raw format, and not the 14-bit RAW the high-end Nikons have been able to shoot for years now...


----------



## Monday (Jun 16, 2014)

Just picked up the d800 so glad to see the specs aren't vastly different. Also I don't mind the weight of the d800 and wonder what lighter means for over all build quality.

Improved video is interesting wondering if its due to hardware or simple software driver hacks that can be done on the d800

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLost (Jun 17, 2014)

I volunteer to preorder the D810 as soon as it becomes available... just so i can post some early comments/reviews to help the rest of you.  I'll tell my wife its for the good of the internet!


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 17, 2014)

ruifo said:


> Much better than D800s


 Who cares about the name.



Derrel said:


> Thom Hogan mentioned that sRAW is a cooked, 11-bit maximum bit depth raw format, and not the 14-bit RAW the high-end Nikons have been able to shoot for years now...


 Normal RAW will also be available, of course. I have no clue what sRAW is good for. But whatever.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 17, 2014)

More rumors:
First (fake?) picture of the Nikon D810 | Nikon Rumors

See this picture:
http://nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Nikon-D810-DSLR-camera-550x550.jpg

Three independent scrolls, one for aperture, one for ISO, and one for exposure!!
If confirmed, it's just amazing!!


----------



## hamlet (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't take these rumors too seriously it is just fun speculation.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 17, 2014)

ruifo said:


> More rumors:
> First (fake?) picture of the Nikon D810 | Nikon Rumors
> 
> See this picture:
> ...


Saw the pics...now where is the SS button if that is being replaced by Exposure???


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 18, 2014)

First (fake?) picture of the Nikon D810 | Nikon Rumors

shows a separate ISO dial on the top.  so no button to push ,just a dial like aperture and SS
but apparently a fake picture


----------



## shadowlands (Jun 18, 2014)

Why can't they get the D800/810 to 8 frames per second?
That's one thing I adore about my D300 & D700.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 18, 2014)

shadowlands said:


> Why can't they get the D800/810 to 8 frames per second?
> That's one thing I adore about my D300 & D700.


That was the other reason I was leaning to the d700 .. knowing I was going to use it for my kids sports.
my d7000 is 6fps, the d600 is 5.5fps  .. I would love 8 or 9 fps for my next camera


----------



## shadowlands (Jun 18, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't they get the D800/810 to 8 frames per second?
> ...



Same here. I'm spoiled by the 8 frames a second...


----------



## ruifo (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like it is really coming this week:

Nikon D810 announcement this week | Nikon Rumors





Nikon is rumored to reveal their new D810 DSLR camera this week. The official announcement should be on June 26. In the US we can expect the new camera tonight (Tuesday) or tomorrow around midnight EST (Wednesday or Thursday morning European time). I do not have any additional information to report at this point (see the rumored specifications here).

Read more on NikonRumors.com: Nikon D810 announcement this week | Nikon Rumors


----------



## hamlet (Jun 25, 2014)

Some more news: *Nikon D810 leaks hours before the official announcement*


Specs:



the UK price will be £2,700 (around $4,580, the US price should be lower) 
sensor: 36.3MP (new sensor?) 
LCD screen: 3.2" (1,299K dots) with new split-screen mode 
card slots: CF + SDXC 
Expeed 4 image processing engine 
no optical low pass filter (OLPF) 
ISO 32-51200 in extended mode, ISO 64-12800 in regular mode 
shutter speed range: 1/8000-30s 
improved auto-focus (including _Group Area AF_ mode for the D4s) 
no 4k video 
video recording: added 50/60p 
redesigned shutter with new kevlar/carbon fibre-composite unit; reduced shutter lag; quieter operation 
the metering mode button is moved to the main control dial 
improved grip


----------



## ruifo (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is the full licked review from the UK:
- Nikon D810: DOCX format (220KB)
- Nikon D810: PDF format (11.6 MB)


----------



## Braineack (Jun 25, 2014)

shadowlands said:


> Why can't they get the D800/810 to 8 frames per second?
> That's one thing I adore about my D300 & D700.



7fps for a 16mp file aint shabby.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 25, 2014)

Done. Anounced:
Nikon D810 official announcement | Nikon Rumors

The Nikon D810 is now officially announced. The price of the camera is $3,296.95. Pre-order links will be online shortly (in 2-3 hours). This post will be updated multiple times in the next few hours Refresh your browser for the latest information.

*Product Description*
Harness the power of extreme resolution, jaw-dropping image quality and huge dynamic range in both stills and Full HD 1080p video applications. A newly designed 36.3 megapixel FX-format full-frame image sensor with no optical low-pass filter is paired with the thrilling performance of EXPEED 4 for staggering detail retention, noise-free images from ISO 64 to ISO 12,800, fast frame rates, cinematic video capabilities, in-camera editing features and outstanding energy efficiency. For still and multimedia photographers, The D810 will ignite your creativity and help you capture images that astound. For cinematographers and camera operators, the D810 will become one of the most versatile tools in your arsenal. The D810 will expand your vision and make you rethink whats possible.

*The evolution of high resolution*
One look at the jaw-dropping image quality possible with the D810 and you'll never look at image quality the same way. The level of detail and sharpness, the wide dynamic range and rich tonality in nearly any light is simply staggering&#8212;almost unimaginable until now. For still and multimedia photographers including landscape, studio, wedding and portrait pros, the D810 will ignite your creativity and help you capture images that astound. For cinematographers and camera operators, the D810 will become one of the most versatile and important tools in your arsenal. With meticulous autofocus, fast frame rates and image processing, smaller file formats, excellent energy efficiency and exciting new capabilities for all manners of shooting, the D810 expands your vision and lets you rethink what&#8217;s possible.

*The bar has been raised*
The D810 truly raises the bar for image quality and dynamic range. An all-new FX-format full-frame image sensor design36.3-megapixels with no optical low-pass filteris paired with Nikon's innovative EXPEED 4 image processing for flawless detail retention from snow white to pitch black, beautiful noise-free images from ISO 64 to ISO 12,800, an extremely wide dynamic range, flattering well-saturated skin tones and much more. The combination reveals the true optical precision of NIKKOR lenses, which provide flawless rendering even at these pixel counts. For those seeking the ultimate in D-SLR image quality, the D810 delivers.

*Take productions to the next level - outstanding on TV, video and film sets*
The D810 is the full-frame D-SLR that cinematographers, camera operators and multimedia photographers have been waiting for. Bring the camera's remarkable image quality and dynamic range to 1080p videos recorded at 60/50/30/25/24p uncompressed to an external device, compressed to an internal CF/SD card or both simultaneously. Move between dark and light scenes without any iris or frame-rate adjustments thanks to ISO Auto Adjust. Smoothly change a shot's depth of field with power iris control. Shoot in a flat picture style that enhances dynamic range and streamlines post-production work. Even enjoy broadcast-caliber audio control right in the camera. Let the D810 and the vast collection of NIKKOR lenses take your production to the next level.

*Where speed and accuracy converge*
The D810 performs with astounding speed and precision. Capture 5 fps at full resolution and in 5:4 crop mode, 6 fps in 1:2 crop mode and 7 fps in DX-crop mode*. Enjoy tack-sharp focuscrucial in high-resolution imagesthanks to an Advanced Multi-CAM 3500FX AF sensor that uses 51 focus points, including 15 cross-type sensors, 11 of which work all the way to f/8, plus a new Group Area AF. Internal vibration has been nearly eliminated with a newly designed sequencer mechanism and Electronic Front Curtain Shutter system. You can even quickly spot-check your focus by zooming in 46x on the large 3.2-inch 1,229k-dot display with RGBW alignment and monitor highlights during video capture with zebra striping right in the display. The D810 is as nimble as it is precise.&#8232;&#8232;*When using optional MB-D12 battery pack and EN-EL18a battery (for up to 100 jpeg shots)

*Liberating versatility*
The D810 is a versatile camera for versatile shooters. Produce stunning star-trail images with unlimited continuous shootingcapture images for as long as your battery or memory card will allow. Create smooth, even time-lapse sequences thanks to new Exposure Smoothing. Preserve details in both the shadowy and bright areas of stage performances and other spot-lit situations with Highlight-weighted Metering. Use the D810's pop-up flash as a Commander for Nikon's Creative Light Systema major convenience for location photographers. Save your files in a new 12-bit uncompressed RAW size S* format that's half the size of RAW size L. Wherever your passion and inspiration takes you, the D810 will follow.&#8232;&#8232;*In-camera RAW processing or some retouch options, such as image overlay, cannot be applied.
Supplied Accessories:


D810 Body Only
EN-EL15 Rechargeable Li-ion Battery
MH-25a Battery Charger
USB Cable Clip
HDMI Cable Clip
UC-E22 USB Cable
AN-DC12 Strap
BF-1B Body Cap
BS-1 Accessory Shoe Cap
DK-17 Eyepiece
BM-12 LCD Monitor Cover
NikonView NX2 CD ROM
Additional information:


nikon.com


Read more on NikonRumors.com: Nikon D810 official announcement | Nikon Rumors


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

As it is not a rumor anymore, a new thread was created, with further details and information:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/363246-nikon-d810-announced.html


----------

